# Hobie Pro Angler 12 rudder mod



## roadx

i made a new larger rudder for the PA 12. it was made out of lexan (polycarbonate) the process took about an hour to make and another hour to fit 

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic's






































testing it out tomorrow for bug hunt'n 
__________________


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice keep me updated i just picked up my Pa12


----------



## roadx

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice keep me updated i just picked up my Pa12



nice! only two things i dont like about the 12, steering and getting into it in the surf


----------



## oxbeast1210

whats wrong with the steering just to slow?


----------



## roadx

not a big deal just trying to improve maneuvering when in tight areas in wind and current.
the stock 12 steering in a straight line is about the same as my outack with the sailing rudder. the problem is when stopped, depending on how the current and wind is, it will take a few kicks to get it going in the direction you want it to go. some say they have problems with drifting but i can get the yak bow turned the direction i want it in just by using the rudder, so thats not a problem for me. 
be careful when at high speed and turning sharp. it reacts fast


----------



## oxbeast1210

HAha let me guess found out the hard way?

Sensai I cant wait for: white sea bass, halibut, and yellow tail


----------



## roryoconnor

roadx - this is great. I like the PA12 alot but the steering frustrates me to the max. I'm going to PM you to get more details.


----------



## roryoconnor

roadx said:


> not a big deal just trying to improve maneuvering when in tight areas in wind and current.
> the stock 12 steering in a straight line is about the same as my outack with the sailing rudder. the problem is when stopped, depending on how the current and wind is, it will take a few kicks to get it going in the direction you want it to go. some say they have problems with drifting but i can get the yak bow turned the direction i want it in just by using the rudder, so thats not a problem for me.
> be careful when at high speed and turning sharp. it reacts fast


Well, looks like there is no PM feature on this site, so I'll just ask - would you be interested in making me two of these rudders (I have two PA's)? I'll pay whatever you ask! 

I don't have any experience cutting polycarbonate so the chances of me making this by myself are pretty remote!


----------



## timekiller

Forgive my ignorance, but how is the steering compared between the PA12 and the PA14? Is the 14 any better or about the same?


----------



## oxbeast1210

They felt about the same to me I've owned both.

I'll send roadx a message on his local forum about u wanting rudders . I think he's on it more then
This one .

By the way this site does allow Pm but only after a certain amount of posts .


----------



## roryoconnor

oxbeast1210 said:


> They felt about the same to me I've owned both.
> 
> I'll send roadx a message on his local forum about u wanting rudders . I think he's on it more then
> This one .
> 
> By the way this site does allow Pm but only after a certain amount of posts .


Ah - good to know. Thanks so much!


----------



## roadx

roryoconnor said:


> Well, looks like there is no PM feature on this site, so I'll just ask - would you be interested in making me two of these rudders (I have two PA's)? I'll pay whatever you ask!
> 
> I don't have any experience cutting polycarbonate so the chances of me making this by myself are pretty remote!


it was a pretty simple process, but im a carpenter. with some basic tools: like sabersaw and drill im sure you can make one for yourself.
i would make you one but im not local to florida. i live in san diego and will be in the crestview area mid july. 
what i did was remove the old rudder and trace it on a piece of cardboard. then just extended it. get the shape you like cut it out and sand the edges drill two holes, one for rudder steering rope and the other for the bracket. it's that easy. 

i can give you some detailed pictures if you like??


----------



## roadx

timekiller said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how is the steering compared between the PA12 and the PA14? Is the 14 any better or about the same?


i never owned a 14. i jumped from the outback to the 12. outback with the sailing rudder wins hands down but the 12 excells everywhere else.

not sure why they havent made a sailing rudder for the 12 & 14.
my mod helps and im sure hobie could sell them.

the rudder tucks up nice and in the up position wont touch the ground.


----------



## roryoconnor

roadx said:


> i never owned a 14. i jumped from the outback to the 12. outback with the sailing rudder wins hands down but the 12 excells everywhere else.
> 
> not sure why they havent made a sailing rudder for the 12 & 14.
> my mod helps and im sure hobie could sell them.
> 
> the rudder tucks up nice and in the up position wont touch the ground.


Yeah, I also have an outback and an adventure with the sailing rudder. I do understand that the PA12 is a different beast entirely, but still...it spins out if you don't keep your hand on the tiller at all times when traveling. That can be very very frustrating.


----------



## baldona523

How does that lexan cut, sand, and drill? I have a jig saw and basic dremel, will those do well enough? Anything special to know? I chipped my regular rudder and was going to buy a sailing rudder but I may jus get a sheet of it


----------



## Yakavelli

baldona523 said:


> How does that lexan cut, sand, and drill? I have a jig saw and basic dremel, will those do well enough? Anything special to know? I chipped my regular rudder and was going to buy a sailing rudder but I may jus get a sheet of it


I use it at work all the time. You should use sharp blades and bits to keep the chips to a minimum. For a very clean cut with a jig saw, sandwich it between a couple pieces of plywood, or whatever you have. Works for drilling holes too, if you don't have a sharp bit. It sands easily enough.


----------



## reeltime123

is there any chance you made a template for the rudder? I just picked up the lexan and was going to try to make a template then cut it out... But if you made a template and traced it out on paper perhaps you could share it with us???


----------



## roadx

i dont think i have the template but i will check on monday when i get to work.
i used a piece of cardboard then wrapped it in duct tape to stiffen it up some.


----------

